# 2011 BTS looking good....



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

When Mark said they'd found space inside the BTS for his live steam layout, I got worried that there wouldn't be a lot of LS stuff there. WRONG!!!! While the show looks smaller from a booth perspective, it's still principally a LS show. Yellow is LS stuff.


Here's a map I made from the BTS floorplan on the spots where the show is LS oriented. Further, there are NOT a many non-LS vendors there. Clearly the booth area is substantially smaller than in prior years...but it looks like something I'll attend.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. I've been waiting for JJ's countdown.








Made my reservation at the Radisson (formely the Marriott) for Thurs to Sunday.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not going. Going to the convention in June. Will be at SWGRRS in November .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

When they changed the dates, I knew I wasn't going to be able to make it... I have a grand daughter's college graduation to attend that weekend. Sure hate to miss the good times around the lobby at the hotel. 

I'll be heading to the National in KC with JJ a month later.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my reservations. It does look like the venders booths have less floor space than they have had in the past. Come on JJ, you can squeeze this one in. A short drive for you. No fun without you there. Tell you what,Mary and I will buy you dinner one night.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to be there, my Z scale club is bringing a layout! (ZoCal)... 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice coloring job you did Mike...... 

Greg z scale flat cars can not carry your Cigars!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A significant problem Mark! We are working on a special depressed center flat, but it can only hold the smallest of cigars... ah, the compromises we must make! 

I assume you will be there? Will be good to see you again. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Didnt they have some fire dept issues with live steam indoors in years past? i'm glad they finally came to their senses and let the steamers indoor. 

I'm still deciding whether to go or not, I am not looking to buy anything LS - maybe a couple Marx items, so other than checking out the layouts and touching bases with other MLSrs, theres not much to draw me there. Maybe next year (or the SWGRS?) be fun to bring the Borracho layout to the show...anyone got a boxtail truck?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 08 Apr 2011 08:52 PM 
Didnt they have some fire dept issues with live steam indoors in years past? i'm glad they finally came to their senses and let the steamers indoor. 


They sure did....even under a tent OUTSIDE.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so is there anything going on this year with MLS group? ...or will it be a more casual affair just hanging around at the Door Hollow?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there will still be some MLS people there but the good old days of the Queen Mary have faded. Its too bad but things change. The new location and the change in ownership and format of the show have taken a toll. I still hope to see some of the gang there but I know that a couple people that never missed one of these have said they won't make it this year.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't be able to see you this year. I'm still recuperating from my brain surgery. Hopefully I can get to the Fairplex Show.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Made my reservations at the Radisson today. I'll be coming in on Fri eveing and leaving Sun.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there Thursday through Sunday!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Shucks....Dwight and Paul B are going to be at TBS and I'm not









Maybe next year.

What about November?

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mary and I will miss you. Just won't be the same. How will you get your collector car from the USA dinner if you don't atttend?


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys![/b]







I am hoping to make it~[/b]Steve might have to work, [/b] [/b]So I may be on my own with the kids![/b]But would love to see everyone![/b]Y [/b]


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for your information, Mike. Unforunately, I shall be in State in July. I couldn't move up my trip schedule as many customers would visit me before I go to State. Hope could see the BTS in next year.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

In only 10 days!!!! - I miss JJ's countdown. I've had to change my plans a little, but I hope to still get there Friday evening. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,
Don't forget your big boy pants for church.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that I may not be going after all. Yesterday our beloved cat was diagnosed with lymphoma. Tomorrow I pick up her prescriptions and we start her on chemo. If my wife cannot administer the meds by herself, I will be cancelling my trip and staying home to help.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul and Mary,
I have another commitment Sunday a.m., so it's shorts for me.








(Of course there's Sat. evening) Looking forward to the BTS and yeah, I'll bring some big boy pants










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight; 

Sorry to learn about your beloved pet's condition. Pets have a way of becoming our four-legged children. (Well, Pippin is also my four-legged alarm clock.) Hope things work out for all of you. Our family has been in that "valley" as well. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,
Maybe the Cuban place Saturday evening. Our next door neigbors, Dick and Linda will be there too. I think you met them last June. They are driving down so the BTS could be dangerous for me in that I can load whatever I buy into their car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight... So sorry to hear that you may not make it. Yes, there are other priorities... 

I'll miss being there to see all the guys and gals as well.. Grand daughter's college graduation is that Saturday in Minneapolis. 


Y..... Sure hope you can make it. Will be a bummer not seeing you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 12 May 2011 08:48 AM 
Tommy,
Maybe the Cuban place Saturday evening. Our next door neigbors, Dick and Linda will be there too. I think you met them last June. They are driving down so the BTS could be dangerous for me in that I can load whatever I buy into their car.

Are you talking about the Cuban place near the Fair Plex? I thought you guys were going to find some place that serves Goat?

JJ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement. It's a difficult time.


Pets have a way of becoming our four-legged children.Our cat certainly has!! She's the best little animal... she's never destroyed a single thing in the 12 years we've had her - never clawed up any furniture, never chewed anything up, and up until the last month or so (which isn't her fault), never had an accident on the floor, and for a cat, very affectionate. Cathy and I just love her to pieces.












I picked up her prescriptions today... a steroid and a chemo drug. I'll try giving her first dose tonight. Cathy is out of town on business, so I'll be trying it alone. Never did that before.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

Sorry to hear about your friend, went through basically the same thing with my bud Travis, my Great Dane. Had to give him pills up to three times a day and an injection once every 48 hours, and bless his heart he never complained or acted up. All the best.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Sorry to her about your beautiful cat. How did it go giving her the meds alone? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to her about your beautiful cat. How did it go giving her the meds alone?Thanks Tommy. I managed to get the chemo pill down her last night... wasn't too awfully difficult. I just wrapped her in a towel, shoved the pill-pusher down her throat, hit the plunger and pulled it out. I didn't want to push my luck and try for the steroid too, especially since the wife will be home this afternoon. All in all she took it well, and she seemed to experience no negative side effects.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

You are a good Dad to your beautiful cat. Hope it will continue to go easy for her. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. BTW, after giving Chula her meds last night by myself, I'm convinced that Cathy would never be able to bring herself to do it. One needs to be reasonably aggressive/assertive to get the job done, and knowing my wife, she's be way too afraid of "hurting" the cat. That pretty well confirms that I won't be attending the BTS (or going to Vegas either). Somebody boil some water for me in my absence.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Only thing harder than giving a cat a pill...is giving it a suppository...the second time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Herding cats is a tough one too! 

Sorry about the situation Dwight. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Sorry to hear that we'll be missing you at the BTS, but especially sorry to hear about your ill family member. All our best to Chula!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

As a veteran of cat-pilling (with the scratches to prove it) I know what fun that can be, its definetly a two person job, sad news Dwight, hope the puddy-tat get better.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight, I'm very sorry to hear about your sick cat. I wish her the best for a speedy recovery. Giving a cat pills can be somewhat interesting. My wife and I (mostly the wife) have given a LOT OF PILLS to our cats. One had two pills a day for over 15 years (he lived 19+ years). The other had a heart condition and received multiple pills twice a day (he lived over 12 years). Using a towel is helpful, but we found that if you kneel over them without a towel you can control them with your legs. Their head is right below you (you both face the same way). You then squeeze their jaw, pull their lower lip down, push the pill to the back of their throat, and close their mouth. The pill(s) will stick to your index finger if you use a small amount of butter which allows you to put at the back of the throat without a problem. And they like the butter. Usually a treat afterward allows more cooperation in the future. We gave them breakfast and/or dinner after their pills which helped.


If we were going to be gone for a few days, we would have one of our daughters give the pills. In that case, we provided a product that is round like a treat with a hole in the center for the pill. Usually, they went right down. The product was called something like "Greenies". There were both dog and cat versions. Try Pet Mart if you want to try this route.


You can give me a call to discuss the process we used if you want. Send an email if you don't have my cell phone number.

Good luck!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all.  

Dan - I already tried a couple of those things. I've given her the Greenies Pill Pockets, first one without a pill and then one with, and again as an experiment, two without. For whatever reason, she throws them up within five minutes even when there's nothing else in her stomach (second experiment). Those won't work in her case it seems - too bad as they are less traumatic for her. We have given her two of the chemo pills so far - one last Thursday evening, and another Saturday evening. She gets another one tonight (she gets one every 48 hours). The steroid med is easy as it's a liquid, which is good because she has to get that twice a day. 

The wife was gone again on business this morning, so I had to use the towel and give the steroid alone. It went quite easily - surprisingly so actually. So for the moment at least, I think I'll stick with what is working - the pill pusher and the towel if necessary (if I'm alone). 

Talked to the oncologist today and asked a bunch of questions. He said Chula also needs B-12 supplement injections once a week to start, then later once a month. Said he can show us how to do it. I think I'll pass on that one and just take her in for the shot. I don't want to push my luck. hehehe 

On the brighter side, he copied me on an email he sent to her primary care vet. In it he said that 2-3 years of survival time is not uncommon in such cases if the cat takes to the treatment. So far she seems to be, though she won't get any follow-up blood work until the end of the week. 2-3 years would put her at the normal life span for an indoor cat of 15-16 years. So a glimmer of hope.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

We are looking for some help with setting up the Live Steam Track on Friday, May 20 starting at 8-9 am. So if you're in the area, we could use your help. 

Thanks in advance

Howard Maculsay


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

See you tomorrow Howard and I have a new SP #9 that you can run.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to Howard and Garrett the Track was done early this morning. 

Thank you..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I was there to run on it.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight you were missed here as well as Bob Starr


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark. The frequency of meds is supposed to decrease over time. Perhaps condtions will permit me to make it down to Fairplex in November (if that happens).


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, where's the pics??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This one's for you Dwight!




I forgot who makes it, but it was very cool!

We missed ya!

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg for posting that video. I like that model-unique and cute.

I went to the BTS yesterday. Only spent two hours there. My first time out, five weeks removed from brain surgery. The only MLS'er I saw was Paul Burch at the Sunset Valley Railroad booth. My friend Russ Rutalj, a new member of MLS, spent some big bucks at SVRR buying track and turnouts for his new layout. Paul was a BIG help to him in making his decisions. Russ got some great deals, to boot! We were there right at 10am when the show opened and the crowd seemed to be small in comparison to years past. The BTS now is a faint shadow of what it used to be. Many were looking forward to SWGRS at Fairplex in November.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for posting. Nice to see train fair in your country.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It got busier later in the day, I had to dodge people in the aisles... 

Sorry I missed you Gary! I did see Paul for a while, I spent almost all my time talking about new products and fixes to old ones. 

Someone I hope will remind me who makes that steamer, and it's name, apparently comes in a vertical and horizontal model... factory in Jersey (England) 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a good show. I was there for a couple hours, most of the dealers were LS by about 75-80%. I was hoping for more O stuff as I needed a Marx handcar for a repro Paya tinplate trolley for the Marxist layout. I ended up picking up an old Marx watertank and on the way out doublechecked the price of a bag of LGB logging disconnects I thought the price was per pair but it was for the bag so I grabbed them. 

Had a good time checking out the latest additions to the Door Hollow layout. Got one funny story, at Bridgemasters I was going to pick up a couple bags of ball-bearing wheelsets but needed to check a vendor who was still unloading when I came back the WHOLE box had been sold. Someone dropped some serious coin there.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 22 May 2011 10:10 AM 
BTW, where's the pics?? 
Well....simply stated...the show was so small, and the number of new products FIRST being displayed (let alone first ever seen by me) was so few that there wasn't a lot to photograph. And...the list of MLS folks that always come to the BTS that didn't come exceeded the list of folks from MLS that DID. It was a "different" event...several times groups of us reminisced about the BTS 10 years ago...at the Rusty Buckets.

a. It was small...I'd say, 1/3 of the vendors for LS compared to previous years....maybe only 1/4th. The layouts covered 3/4th of the hall instead of just 1/3rd to 1/2 as in the past years.


b. The steam track was INSIDE...which was different...and good for the live steamers. Lots more folks dropped by....and NO, it didn't smoke/stink up the place.


c. All the main manufacturers were there...Bachmann, USAT, Aristo, Accucraft. Heck, even LGB had a booth.


d. OH yeah....kids. There were lots of kids. That aspect reminded me of the BTS days when it was in the Long Beach Convention Center BEFORE it moved to the Rusty Bucket. 


e. And then we have the deals...there were some...bad ones mostly IMHO...but I've NOT been the market for much lately. I was after an LGB 16000 turnout...found ONE place selling em...was $99. Got the Piko copy for $52. I wanted to get a second Thomas train set for the grandkids...cept with the RED engine. NOT....damn thing was $200 for JUST the engine and the set was in the $400 range. Everywhere there were signs warning customers that Accucraft had JUST raised prices 25%...so don't be shocked. Well...I still was. Nobody had any track for sale...damn near. No piles and piles of it like there used to be. If you wanted it, dealers took orders for future delivery.

f. Cept for BridgeMasters (I think)...they bought out an Orange County Hobby Shop full of new and used stuff. They had the biggest sales area at the BTS...eight booths I think...right in the middle. The sold used LGB cabooses for $5. The sold little LGB 0-4-0s for $75 (used). They had PILES of Bachmann cars (literally)...in boxes...for $20 each...new. I saw a plastic box of new metal wheels go for $20...like 15 pair. I ran into Paul Birch in there...and he was digging for Gary Raymond wheels in that pile of wheels for sale....and was finding em.

g. Hans was the only one of the OLD big sellers there....no St. Aubins presence...but the new up and coming Silver State Trains was there. Ya know...there wasn't even the SanVal hot dog competition to the BTS from days of yore. Heck...I can't even remember beyond Hans who the bigger box sellers were before...but the days of backing a 28' box truck in and unloading hundreds of boxes of train stuff onto the sales floor...and then bringing in the second truck load...may be over till the economy comes back.


h. I looked for starter sets (for my grandkids)...saw ZERO!!!! Well, maybe one at Hans...


i. I thought costs were UP on everything. There was one building vendor there with lotsa buildings for sale....all over $300...each. Blew me away!!!

Inter-personally...I got to see John Bleise a lot (sat in his booth), Tommy Mejia, Josh Updike, Vic Smith, the Baxter's and their wonderful Door Hollow Railroad, Dave Crocker, Gary and Carla with their camera, Mark Johnson (and not in a bar), Paul Birch, and of course, Greg Elmassian who I drove up and back with. But...it sure wasn't like past years, when all those folks just mentioned...plus 30 or so more...would have been there.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a shame Mikey. I guess the BTS glory days of old are gone forever. Seems like the reports from the last two years have been "less costs more" and the social side of things (what I go for actually since I almost never buy anything) is sinking along with everything else it seems. I'd still like to have gone, but I don't feel so bad now that I had to miss it. I do miss you guys though.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, 

That was Bill Turkell's .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark! (now what the heck is it, ha ha?) 

Sorry did not have more time to palaver... although you looked darn busy every time I came by! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How sad









Use to be such a fun Place.

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a good time and got to spend time talking with a few people there.








Unfortunately coming back from dinner Sat night with Paul and Mary, it seems I left a piece of my finger in the front door of the hotel








Oh well, it'll grow back and Paul paid for all my beer in the bar afterwards









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch, Tommie! Watch out for those hotels! Sorry to hear there were fewer MLSers, etc. I put it down to the general state of affairs in the union and the world rather than the state of the hobby. But the days of great deals seem to have gone into hiding. I suppose sales are down and dealers and manufacturers are trying to make up for it in the per piece price. Still, I wish I could have been there with you all. I miss getting together more than you know. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I can completely agree with Mike about the prices of new stuff. Its scary what some of the asking prices are. Elsewhere it was pointed out that the LGB booth was pretty dead. That's because for the same $800 they want for a small 2 axle plastic Kof loco I can buy any one of 3 museum quality brass locomotives from Missouri Locomotive Works ($795 Falk, $895 Gypsy, $895 Betsy) and A/C and others are following along with larger price increases every few months where will it end?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 22 May 2011 07:56 PM 
I can completely agree with Mike about the prices of new stuff. Its scary what some of the asking prices are. Elsewhere it was pointed out that the LGB booth was pretty dead. That's because for the same $800 they want for a small 2 axle plastic Kof loco I can buy any one of 3 museum quality brass locomotives from Missouri Locomotive Works ($795 Falk, $895 Gypsy, $895 Betsy) and A/C and others are following along with larger price increases every few months where will it end? 
Yeah, I have to agree with Vic about the prices. As I was leaving the show yesterday, I was talking with Laura and Jonathan Bliese about the availabilty of the NEW AMS NG box cars and what their prices would be. Jonathan mentioned that he only had a few of the drop-bottom gons left at the old price. The NEW ones would be $30 more! I made the comment that NOW was not the time to be starting new in the hobby. I think the economy is effecting a very large portion of the folks, even more than the previous years.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the updated report on the show. I talked with one of the On30 guys and he said the crowd seemed to be down. Called Mark Johnson at Silver State Trains this morning and he said the guys did a great job on the Live Steam track and it ran most all day Saturday. Don't know about today.

Had a grand party for my grand daughter's college graduation here in Plymouth, MN in Northwest Minnieapolis. About an hour before the party started, it was raining so hard the gutters on the house were over flowing, then the tornado sirens went off, the TV stopped all regular programming and reported that there were a number of tornadoes that touched down with heavy damage just 5 miles North East of my daughters home. They really tore the place apart. Much damage and still many without power in that area. My granddaughter said she was driving under and through black, black clouds on here way here from her dorm. We're OK here... 

Sorry we missed the show but the next biggee is KC in a month. We'll be at that one.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got back from tearing down the Del Oro Pacific (a 4 hour job). There were fewer vendors (including some notables), but it was hardly the dim (i.e., 1/4 -1/3 of usual) picture that Mike portrays. The size of the spaces was reduced to provide more room for the layouts and that contributed to the impression of fewer vendors. Saturday crowd was a bit reduced from prior years but the Sunday crowd was near dead.

With the noted exception of BridgeMasters, the were no big bargins to be had. Of course that doesn't stop me from dropping a bunch of coin on more figures to populate the railway. Can never have enough of those EXCEPT when it comes time to repaint them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought the prices at Al Kramer's were pretty good, lots of sale prices... 

Greg


----------



## Bodie Bailey (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been a ghost around here for a long time, and I haven't gone to the big show for a couple years. I have been mostly out of work for a while. Still working on many projects some paid some not. 
I went to the show Saturday and was hoping to see some of the old gang there, strike out. I did see Jonathan Bliese and the guys at the Door Hollow, but not anybody else. I was there with family at the Alpine Division Scale Models HO buildings. 
Just my guess, but track is expensive (metals) Shipping takes oil and so does driving to the show. All makes it shaky on the product side. 
I had a good time but missed the old friends and some of the vender's. 
Hoping for better time in the future.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did USA have a banquet this year? Did anyone go?

Well if things work out I will probably go Next year. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
USA did have the banquet but I can't tell you anything more other than the USA people all came into the bar at the hotel wearing leis. I have to think that the crowd had to be way down. They did have a convention car displayed at their booth.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Here’s some pictures from the Live Steam Track at BTS 2011.
Mark Johnson’s Accucraft 4-6-0 S.P. #9




















Howard’s Accucraft Mich-Cal 2 truck Shay #2 pulling his scratch built log loader crane










Garrett Paine’s Accucraft 0-4-4 Forney #1










Accucraft 2-6-6T Mason Bogie San Juan #4










Sonny Wizelman’s Ruby Gypsy Bash











Howard’s Accucraft 0-4-2 Plantation Engine




















Garrett’s Regner “Chaloner of De Winton”











Bill Turkel’s scratch built 6 wheel “Whatchamacallit”








Bill also ran his running the Roundhouse 0-4-0 Darjeeling, but I got no pics, sorry.


Howard’s scratch built 1927 steam-powered Model-T rail truck










And finally, Accucraft’s Cliff ran the 2-8-2 East Broad Top #12





















Enjoy!!


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard, How did the EBT #12 run? Us far easterners have been waiting a long time for this loco! 
Did anyone else get photos of the EBT #12?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Those are great looking engines. 

Maybe next year I will make it. 

JJ


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Robb; it was a sweet runner. Most notably, it was able to be throttled back to a very low speed and still ran smoothly. Lots of folks took phots, but I didn't know any of them.
I picked up the engine to help get it back to the Accucraft booth and it easily weighed 40lbs. 

Here's the rest of the photos I took of the EBT #12:



























That's all the pictures I took....hope this helps?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Howard. Sorry I missed seeing you. Hopefully I'll be able to attend the NSS and we'll hook up there.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I had a good time at the BTS. Sunday was pretty slow compared to Saturday which wasn't too bad. And, the attendance was actually up this year! I overheard one of the BTS folks telling a vendor that they had exceeded last years attendance by 12 noon on Sunday. There was a good percentage of the vendors that had LS. The layouts were grouped in an "L" shape so that the attendees had to go through the vendors to get to the layouts. They could avoid the vendors, but most went through the vendor area.

I picked up a few items from Bridgemasters, some track items and some sparky stull. I have a few pictures from the live steam track including the Accucraft EBT. I'll get them posted here after I get my camera pictures uploaded to the computer.

BTW, next years show is June 2 and 3.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Picture taken at the live steam track.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are a couple more at the track.

Another picture of Garrett Paine's Accucraft , notice the nice smoke plume


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some shots at the Accucraft booth


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

And, my favorite, the Accucraft GS-5


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here’s some pictures from the Live Steam Track at BTS 2011. 
I cringed when I saw that track - it's all holes and no deck! What happens when your pride and joy derails?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice! Getting anxious for #12's arrival. (Now, someone please buy the two locos I have in the Classifieds so I can pay for it.) And is it wrong that I really like Accucraft's center-cab Whitcomb? No worries--the TRR will not be dieselizing any time soon, but I've had a soft spot for the center-cab Whitcombs. (Hey, they've got siderods!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 May 2011 09:15 AM 
Here’s some pictures from the Live Steam Track at BTS 2011. 
I cringed when I saw that track - it's all holes and no deck! What happens when your pride and joy derails? 


I get a great photo op, Pete!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 May 2011 09:15 AM 
Here’s some pictures from the Live Steam Track at BTS 2011.
I cringed when I saw that track - it's all holes and no deck! What happens when your pride and joy derails? 

Stan C or I get blamed for it.










It happened at TBTS on year. Bob Star and I were standing on either side of the live steam track talking. There was a bunch of screaming and yelling. Some one's steam engine barreled between us and took a nose dive of the end of the steam track. Some one had flipped a switch sending it on a open siding. 

It was Bob Star's steam track and there was mesh under the track but the engine still made it off the steam track. 


JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I got a close look at that centercab. It is ENORMOUS! I think it may be larger than Bmanns dizzy.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Pete you need to live of edge a little.

If you lay the track correct you don't have derails.. Howard and Garrett did a wonderful job.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete you need to live of edge a little. 
If you lay the track correct you don't have derails. 
Yeah - and rails don't expand/contract with the climate either, I suppose. 

What about that brand new loco (e.g. EBT #12 in the photos,) which comes out of the box with a bent pilot truck that you don't notice until . . . 

Seriously, I am amazed how few derailments we have running at high speed on these portable tracks. (But I'd still rather have a platform/board/surface under the rails as the first line of defense. Maybe it's just me.)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously, I am amazed how few derailments we have running at high speed on these portable tracks.I've seen some beauts at the NSS - mostly (though not exclusively) by the 1:32 guys running Warp 9 passenger trains. Also got my loco rammed from behind once when another guy wasn't paying attention to his train and hit me when I was parked on a siding.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 May 2011 10:25 AM 
Seriously, I am amazed how few derailments we have running at high speed on these portable tracks.I've seen some beauts at the NSS - mostly (though not exclusively) by the 1:32 guys running Warp 9 passenger trains. Also got my loco rammed from behind once when another guy wasn't paying attention to his train and hit me when I was parked on a siding. 
And, you didn't even mention the fires...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And, you didn't even mention the fires... yeah, seen a few of those too. hehehe


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I missed you at the BTS, Dwight. I hope that your cat is doing better. Are you getting better at administering the meds?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah George, both she and I have gotten better. She appears to have gained a little weight back and has her first follow-up visit today with the oncologist. Praying for a good report card. Thanks for asking.


----------

